# welcome to the other side



## malachai (Oct 4, 2004)

<center>I have the honor to invite the members of HalloweenForum to Frightnet ... the other side.

www.frightnet.de

<center>







</center>
I´ll hope you will enjoy your visitation.</center>


<center>best wishes & see you there
malachai</center>




Frightnet ... the other side.


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

I'm glad germany is jumping on the halloween bandwagon.

All is done


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

also, amazing job with the site..

All is done


----------

